# Average age of MTB'ers here...



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

(Credit to Ricisan for giving me the idea...  )

*I'm turning 40 in a few months (Feb '09). 
I notice that there are a lot of riders who use MTBing to get back into cycling and recently read (honestly to my surprise) that MTBing is the largest sector of cycling in the U.S.

I was just wondering how many 30/40 somethings there are along with the other ages.*


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

37 and still going


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

16
Been riding for 5 years
Dad got me into it.


----------



## retro-newb (Aug 20, 2008)

ill be 37 in december and feeling younger everyday spent 14 stupid years smoking not riding ,drinking too dam much. but this last spring i took up mtb'n again quit smoking/slowed my drinking. and feel like a kid again already!! lost 9 lbs ,all due to my bike and the woods  so i feel me and my bike have loads of years left. i cant put a finger on it but being out there is like therapy.... ugg ill stop you just asked how old i was lol

good thread thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

38 here. Taught myself to ride when I was about 6, raced bmx from about 9 to 14, and got my first mtb in '90.

As an old-timer, it's sometimes hard for me to keep my mouth shut at all the newer guys being so stressed about what kind of bike to buy. If you like bicycling, you're gonna like it on any kind of bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm 42


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

19. I often ride with guys in their early sixties and a guy in his 70s/80s


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

45. I don't ride as much as I used to. What I have noticed about riding at this age is that I am less motivated to get out and ride, but once I am back in the saddle, I am happy to spin for three or four hours. I don't ride with the same intensity, but I don't seem to get tired either. 

I ride cross country. I wonder what type of riding the other posters do, and how their age corelates with their riding preference. I imagine the oldies like me are riding cross country, and the young 'uns ride All Mountain, Downhill, and Park/Urban.

How many under thirty ride cross country exclusiveley or almost exclusively?


----------



## BRKNSPOKE (Jan 2, 2007)

36 and dead sexy! YEAH BABY! YEAH!


----------



## cpeterson (Nov 9, 2007)

I am 29 and ride cross country. Not all young people are into hucking themselves.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

46 yrs, and a coupla months on Turkey Day.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

32 here. Been riding MTB since I was 16.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

20, been riding 8 years.


----------



## admo619 (Jul 19, 2007)

27 here.. brother is 32... I'm still surprised when i see white haired ( gray bush ) riding past me .. kudos to the older folk!:thumbsup:


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

21 on tuesday...been seriously riding for almost 2 years


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Old Guy Confusion...*

Just turned 50 about 6 weeks ago...not sure if that puts me in the 40-50 age group or in the 50+ group:madman: . I'll hang on to 40-50 for another year.

Anyway, still at it. I'm not keeping up with my riding buds who are 10-15 yrs younger as well on the climbs as I used to but I'm right with them on the downhills!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like i'm right in the middle of the bell curve @ 35


----------



## Bartman (Mar 24, 2004)

52 and proud of it. Been riding MTB 15 years. Getting better every year!


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

44 Young


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

54.5


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

36 here. I just got into mountain biking a little over 2 years ago and I'm glad I did. I absolutely loved riding my bike and raced bmx as a kid, but once I got into high school other sports took over. Football, basketball, lacrosse, girls...

Getting back on a bike after all these years has reminded me of how much fun I had as a kid. I'm not nearly as fearless as I was then, but I'm getting there. I find myself riding more aggressively now, looking for drops, jumps, rock moves and other types of stuff to hit. Still slow though.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

49, been riding for 21 years.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

28 here, biking since I was 6, MTBing since I was 12...


----------



## Sheddingskin (Feb 6, 2008)

17 here


----------



## TxAggie2011 (Oct 22, 2008)

20 been on bmx since I was 13, mtb for bout a yr


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

37

feel like somedays i'm 73 and other days 13. Still love riding after all these years....


----------



## MtnBikeNC (May 22, 2008)

just hit 33. been riding mtb since 14 and bmx and motocross before that with a few years of road mixed in during my 20s..


----------



## enewman (Oct 7, 2008)

25 years old....just got into MTB this year, now I'm hopelessly addicted


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

22 mountain biking since I was 14.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> (Credit to Ricisan for giving me the idea...  )
> 
> *I'm turning 40 in a few months (Feb '09).
> I notice that there are a lot of riders who use MTBing to get back into cycling and recently read (honestly to my surprise) that MTBing is the largest sector of cycling in the U.S.
> ...


My average age is 1. Number of years old divided by number of years alive.


----------



## K.C. (Oct 13, 2005)

Moving close to 59, enjoy your passion.


----------



## Duramaxdoc (Jul 13, 2008)

53.5 here. Started mtn biking this year for exercise. Former motocross and desert racer since 11 yrs old to 45 yrs old. Offroad experience helps me smoke some of my 20-30 something riding buddies down singletracks. Got them shaking their heads.Fun stuff!!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

26

I think the internet draws the younger crowd though, almost everyone i see has a good 10 years on me.


----------



## Mr. DiCenso (Jul 15, 2008)

17, just got my license recently so I'm riding so much more. MTB for the rest of my life


----------



## Billy... (Nov 16, 2008)

Soon to be 39. Can't believe how many thirty somethings and upwards I meet on the trial.


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

21 here I have been riding bmx street since I was about 13 or 14. All my riding buddies turned 16 and ditched their bikes for cars and I took a short break from about 19 until this last summer when I bought a DJ mountain bike. I am 6'3" and the bigger frame and wheels feel so much more comfortable to me than my Haro Mirra Pro bmx bike. I hope to be riding for a long time eventhough I am the only one of my friends who still likes to ride.


----------



## YZF571 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Old isn't a number*

46 years old, been riding bikes for at least 41 years, mountain bikes since about 1990. Started out as training for MotoCross, after a while it was a toss up which I liked better. Yesterday myself and friends traveled 287 miles one way to ride the Palo Duro trail system (did 2, 18 mile loops). Today I was supposed to meet friends at Moto City a local racetrack. Anyway my Mountain bike was already loaded, didn't require me to mix gas, clean air filters, or adjust the chain. 
It was another great day on the mountain bike!


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

*46*

Keep moving!


----------



## mtbne1 (Apr 7, 2008)

48.5.....Just love it when my younger co-workers say....."YOU'RE CRAZY!":thumbsup: .


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

*Just a little over 3 years away....*

From being in the oldest age group in this poll, how did that happen?

Been riding as an adult since 1983, mtn biking since 91, living and riding 3-5 times a week in Colorado since 2001.
Broke my arm in a crash at 41.


----------



## damaltor (Dec 14, 2005)

54 years...

been riding & racing off road motorcycles since I was 18
been riding mtb seriously for the last 5 yrs. - favour DH but it's all good!


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

49, quickly closing in on 50. Couch spud most of my adult life, started riding last year and love it. I'm pretty slow, but determined.


----------



## saf-t (Nov 6, 2008)

55

I keep telling my wife I'm youthful, not juvenile, but I don't think she believes me....


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 53. 40 yrs ago I was well ahead of my time - rode off road on a steel single speed rigid bike with huge wheels, just like the fashion of 2000's goes.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm 38, eat right, workout often and still play basketball at leat once a week (more like two). Been off the bike for two weeks, but expect to be out on the trails again soon!!!


----------



## TahoeBoy (Mar 25, 2008)

35 and been mtn biking since I was 13.


----------



## mfiles (Sep 19, 2007)

60 and a half. Old enough to spend what I want on a bike and old enough not to care about showing off. Just enjoy the ride, about 75 mi. a week on a Mojo.


----------



## calenerd (Sep 26, 2008)

18, just starting to get kickin' into the world of MTBing, though trails here in this country are pretty crappy and its a concrete jungle.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Woah...my big mistake, I should've put "31-40", "41-50", etc...instead of 30-40, 40-50. 

I'm sure we have some 20's, 30's, 40's etc...that've bled into different segments so the numbers probably aren't accurate, but it's safe to say that the 20's-50 seems to be where the bulk of the riders are and seem to be distributed evenly just about.

I think it's cool. Biking (as I remembered it before rediscovering it) seemed to be a juvenile sport. Odd thing is that most bikes purchased today are overwhelmingly Mountain Bikes. Yep...way cool.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Ricko said:


> Just turned 50 about 6 weeks ago...not sure if that puts me in the 40-50 age group or in the 50+ group:madman: . I'll hang on to 40-50 for another year.
> 
> Anyway, still at it. I'm not keeping up with my riding buds who are 10-15 yrs younger as well on the climbs as I used to but I'm right with them on the downhills!


Hey Ricko!

Sorry about that! 
I realized that when I just came onto the thread before I even read your post! 
Let's just say (so that I can save face) there are no "hard numbers" here!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Billy... said:


> Soon to be 39. Can't believe how many thirty somethings and upwards I meet on the trial.


That's why I started this thread. 
Most of the riders I've come across are in their late 20's to early 50's. 
I think the younger riders are way ahead of themselves. 
At their age, I was a hardcore BMXer. 
MTB was my vehicle back into biking.

Now, I get giddy at the thought of riding my bike. 
It doesn't make me feel younger.
I have "fun" again.

(In a Bevis voice) "Biking is cool!"


----------



## Dean Palmer (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm 41 and just got into mountain biking as a healthy way to get to work and have some fun. Addictive for sure.

I raced BMX when I was a kid, but haven't set foot on a bike since I got my drivers license at age 16.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

62 years old here!! started mt. biking in 2005. I my knees are bad, neck and back are recovering from a bad fall. I am riding my road bike during my recovery. I had a kid on a mt. bike try to chase me down for about 3 or 4 miles, he finally gave up when we hit 27mph. I was sure glad when he caved because I was just about to hock up my lungs!! Sometimes these little victories feel like winning the Tour. Heh heh!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Dean Palmer said:


> I'm 41 and just got into mountain biking as a healthy way to get to work and have some fun. Addictive for sure.
> 
> I raced BMX when I was a kid, but haven't set foot on a bike since I got my drivers license at age 16.


Hey Dean (ribbed ya' a little on the spelling thread! LOL! All in good fun brother!)...let me see if I find my Former BMXer's thread for you...BRB.

(theme of Jeopardy plays in background...)


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

nagatahawk said:


> 62 years old here!! started mt. biking in 2005. I my knees are bad, neck and back are recovering from a bad fall. I am riding my road bike during my recovery. I had a kid on a mt. bike try to chase me down for about 3 or 4 miles, he finally gave up when we hit 27mph. I was sure glad when he caved because I was just about to hock up my lungs!! Sometimes these little victories feel like winning the Tour. Heh heh!


*To you and all you guys over 50...*


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Dean Palmer said:


> I'm 41 and just got into mountain biking as a healthy way to get to work and have some fun. Addictive for sure.
> 
> I raced BMX when I was a kid, but haven't set foot on a bike since I got my drivers license at age 16.


Former BMXer thread...

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=432275&highlight=2ndgen


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

58, got my first Rockhopper in '86. My riding is smoother, stronger, more fun than ever, no end in sight. 

Never been much of a racer but sure have enjoyed making trails.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

16... a young adrenaline junkie.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

18 yup.


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

*age*

55 and still tearing it up.Been racing sport 5 years,moving up to expert next year.Most likely going to be a killer but gotta have new challenges


----------



## philb3131 (Nov 18, 2008)

32, came from the motorized now have been humanized. Love it so far!!


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

37 soon to be 38.

Cannot believe it!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

35,and riding stronger (if closer to the ground ) and longer than ever:thumbsup:


----------



## jelliott (Sep 30, 2006)

53 plus a couple of months.


----------



## walkre73 (Mar 18, 2006)

53 Last July . Lined Up At The Start Of Tour Divide This Year , Didn't Get Very Far This Year But There Is Always Next Year .


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

dan0 said:


> 54.5


X2...and having more fun than ever!


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Just hit 30 in Oct. Ive been riding since 13. Still lovin every minute of it.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

2ndgen said:


> (Credit to Ricisan for giving me the idea...  )
> 
> *I'm turning 40 in a few months (Feb '09).
> I notice that there are a lot of riders who use MTBing to get back into cycling and recently read (honestly to my surprise) that MTBing is the largest sector of cycling in the U.S.
> ...


41. Barely touched a bike from the time I was 18 til about 31, when I moved to a cabin on mountain with a network of old fire roads, and it took off from there.

I sometimes wonder how long I can keep this sport up, and seeing all the 55 y.o. folks still riding gives me a lot to look forward to.


----------



## billee (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm 68 an ride XC twice a week. I started riding four years ago after being off bikes for 30+ years. Trying to keep up with my 43 year old son keeps me motivated. I lost 20 pounds and feel better than I did four years ago.

My hero is a local roadie who looks to be in his 80's. He is so arthritic he can't swing his leg over the seat. He lays the bike on the ground and straddles it with his legs. He grabs the handle bar and pulls the bike up.  Once he gets going, guys in their 40's can't keep up with him.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

kapusta said:


> 41. Barely touched a bike from the time I was 18 til about 31, when I moved to a cabin on mountain with a network of old fire roads, and it took off from there.
> 
> I sometimes wonder how long I can keep this sport up, and seeing all the 55 y.o. folks still riding gives me a lot to look forward to.


As I posted earlier, they rock! 
They give me something to look forward too. 
And MTBing isn't a whimpy sport. 
It definitely tries one's body.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm 38 - 1/2

BMX since 75

Mountain biking since 89

Total 33 - 1/2 years (most of which was on a daily basis up untill age 30)


----------



## Long Tooth (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm 65 and been riding mountain bikes for 14 years. Enjoy riding cc and old phosphate pits in central Fl.


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

54 years old and looking for attractive fast young women.
I am ruggedly handsome and loaded with so much money
I don't know where to spend it.
Also am a compulsive liar.
LS


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

38
Race BMX untill I graduated HS. 
Been riding MTB since Ned left scwing to go to the Big evil S or around 88/89.


----------



## Jasn00 (Oct 11, 2008)

15 and just getting into the sport more seriously, previously would bike maybe 10 times in a year, now getting out 3-5 times a week  (if the weathers good).


----------



## brparts (Dec 24, 2007)

i am 67, did my first mtbr in 1953 above pasadena.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Bought an MTB to get back into shape and have some fun "maybe" while I was at it 4.5 years ago. Man am I glad I decided to buy that MTB with 2 wheelsets, 'cause I have had so much fun and met so many great people because of it. I'll be turning 40 next September and although my fitness has dropped off from last year when I was training for Leadville I am still fitter than I ever was before in my life. It's damn addicting, but at least it's a good habit for you


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I just turned 39 in October.
I've been riding MTB since 1988. 
Prior to that I was riding-racing BMX since 1977.
My riding style is a mix of everything from long XC rides to light Freeride.
I'm getting a bit slower with age, and that light Freeride get's lighter every year, but I'm still lovin it..


----------



## MuskyHunter (Nov 8, 2008)

Just turned 39, got my 1st "real" mountain bike for my birthday, spent the last 10+ years racing motorcycles (cross country/hare scrambles), just like to get out and ride and keep in shape.


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

31....but in the miltary for 11 years, so i feel like I'm 50!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

JeffSpicoli said:


> 31....but in the miltary for 11 years, so i feel like I'm 50!!


well must be terrible to be u. 46 was in over 20 and feel maybe 36.


----------



## retro-newb (Aug 20, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> As I posted earlier, they rock!
> They give me something to look forward too.
> And MTBing isn't a whimpy sport.
> It definitely tries one's body.


very true about not being whimpy ive been back riding for 5 months and still get *wrecked* every ride but the draw to the next ride gets stronger... i keep trying to get a close friend to ride with me, but one time he came by the house after a rather long ride and seen my condition ... i was toast could hardly walk but a s*** eating grin on my face  we may have another mtb'er soon . thanks for thread a great read !!


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

*Don't be shy 40+*

The noobs are polling too high! Vote twice or more.

I only voted once. 46 and feeling half my age!


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

*39 here from dc area*

Delivered pizzas via bike when I was in college. That was fun!
Stopped riding for the last 10 years or so but taught cycle classes at the gym.

Does that count?

Recently, dusted off the old 99 Rockhopper and started commuting to work because of gas prices.

Got hooked. Not going to the gym so much anymore.


----------



## stu.111 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm 40 years old and still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

Soon to be 49 in a few months. And to think, at one time I thought I'd never make it to 30 (seriously!), then 40, then 45...... Funny how time flies by when you're havin' fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm 29 and just got heavy into MTB last year. I ride with anyone I can find, and so far I'm most challenged by guys over the age of 40. Maybe it's just my luck, but every guy that I've ridden with over the age of 40 is fast as hell. The other thing they all have in common though is, they've been successful in business, and seem to have TONS of free time to ride, and the money to spend on some really quality gear.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

47. Started riding 3 years ago. Feel better than when I was 30-something.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Old*

2 months short of 44 and still riding 3 days a week. I think I'm actually a better climber now than at any other time in my 15 years of riding. I almost never have both tires off the ground but I still love to ride rock gardens, I just look for the easiest line now instead of the fast line. I think I have a few more decades left in my legs:thumbsup:


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

12 just started MTB


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

retro-newb said:


> very true about not being whimpy ive been back riding for 5 months and still get *wrecked* every ride but the draw to the next ride gets stronger... i keep trying to get a close friend to ride with me, but one time he came by the house after a rather long ride and seen my condition ... i was toast could hardly walk but a s*** eating grin on my face  we may have another mtb'er soon . thanks for thread a great read !!


Hey RN,

Your post reminded me of my first ride. 
Mistake #1, I rode my bike to the trail (6 miles).
Mistake #2, I chose a highly technical trail to ride. 
Mistake #3, I just wasn't prepared.

I felt like an episode of "Oz" when I rode home that day. 
12 miles round trip in New York City, 10 miles of hard trail.
And me with platforms, a dirt jump bike and sneakers.
Plus...no helmet or Camelbak.

I got owned that day!

LOL

This was about 6 months ago...today? 
I push on through.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

JeffSpicoli said:


> 31....but in the miltary for 11 years, so i feel like I'm 50!!


I was in during the Vietnam era, I grew up fast but I can understand how it can age you. 
I was lucky and got out after two years.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Soon to be 49 and been mountain biking since 1985. Still loving it. Cracked 3000 miles this past season which lasts from early June till late October.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

63 in two weeks.

As a lifelong rider, it doesn't feel any different now than it ever did. Maybe the clock can tell, but I can't.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Said it before and I'll say it again...older guys that are riding hardcore (over 40)...*


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i am 19


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

34.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

25, started riding this year, 2:34am, and REALLY wish I could jump on my bike and hit the trails :-/


----------



## dirtrider7 (Oct 24, 2009)

55 and new to mountain biking. Been a dedicated roadie for years. I don't ride the super technical stuff but can keep up with younger guys on fireroads and paths where I normally ride. I don't feel my age and draw some inspiration in seeing Dave Weins of Leadville fame who is a top rider at 45 years of age. This sport is fantastic for fitness and staving off the ravages of time. Word up to all you younger guys...you have many great years ahead.
Ride safe and often.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

dirtrider7 said:


> 55 and new to mountain biking. Been a dedicated roadie for years. I don't ride the super technical stuff but can keep up with younger guys on fireroads and paths where I normally ride. I don't feel my age and draw some inspiration in seeing Dave Weins of Leadville fame who is a top rider at 45 years of age. This sport is fantastic for fitness and staving off the ravages of time. Word up to all you younger guys...you have many great years ahead.
> Ride safe and often.


What's up DR.

I'm 40. Rode a lot as a youngin'. 
Took 2 decades off. 
Began riding again a year and a half ago.
Started back up in MTBing.

Now I RB more than I MTB (becasuse during the season, 
I lived in a suburb with no limited access to trails).
Since I've moved to The Appalachians, TONS OF GREAT TRAILS! 
So, I'm gearing up for next season (but will be riding allllll winter!  ).


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

35 currently... 36 next month.


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

28 and my wife is 25. Just got here into mtb . Also got her sister and husband mtb. they are 29 and 28


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

i am 23 so my average age would be 1+2+3+4+5... =276/23= *12*


----------



## DroopyDawg (Dec 29, 2006)

*If I make it to next Saturday...*

I'll be 56. Been doing this for about five years now. When I bought my first MTB, a Giant Rincon, I asked the shop owner (who is now a friend and riding mate) "where's the kickstand?" to which he replied "I'll get that for you right now!"

Man I LOVE this!! :thumbsup: Oh, the bike shop is Quality Bike in Savannah,GA.

DD


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

16

It doesnt make sense to me how this can be good for fitness, because its not even a challenge for me physically. LOL i guess thats a good thing!


----------



## Big L in NYC (Oct 5, 2009)

highdelll said:


> looks like i'm right in the middle of the bell curve @ 35


Same here.

PS We're the coolest.:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ aaahhh! I had a B-Day since this poll started  (36)


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

crap we are old !


----------



## iron29er (Jan 1, 2008)

Turned 39 yesterday...stronger than ever!!

Jeff


----------



## Kwahe (Jul 10, 2009)

60, but since I started singlespeeding, I've shed a few years.......


----------



## MikeLD (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be 52 in 6 weeks. Started mtn biking this summer (roadie for 7 years). Even though I've only been mtn biking for 3 months I love it. Not worth crap at it, but it's huge fun.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

55 and still going.

Best, John


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm 20. I started mountain biking a year ago in two weeks. Damn I can't wait to turn 21. I love this sport!


----------



## gnarface (Sep 8, 2009)

Turned 30 today, Im leaving the office in a few for a nice b-day ride. MTB'ing has made me feel younger every year since I started riding regularly. My snowboarding skills have fallen off a little bit, only on the park stuff though.


----------



## eratanun (Oct 3, 2009)

34 and been riding for about a month!


----------



## musquash (Jun 16, 2008)

42, strong as ever, been riding bikes for years. Mountain biking since 89. Where did 20 years go??? I still have that **** eating perm-a-grin after a long sweet single track descent.


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

Dead thread revival!! Oh well I guess it's less then a year old... 

Anyways. I'm 20. Been riding since I was 16ish. XC almost exclusively for the first couple years... now it's mostly AM, DH, and Urban/DJ stuff around campus.


----------



## overthehillbilly (Oct 2, 2009)

40, love it ! Its really good for my head and quiets the voice's


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

59, still learning new techniques and bigger jumps and drops. Other than trail riding Sting-Rays and cruiser bikes on Marin County trails and dirt jumps as a kid in the '50's and '60's, adding 3 speed derailleurs to 3 speed Bendix hubs in '64 or '65. I got into surfing for a couple decades. I (re)started trail riding in '82, something I could schedule with a normal job.


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

55 and loving every minute of it. Do some road biking too, but mountain biking is the bomb. Rode 14 miles (mountain) with friends this morning. What a blast!! Started seriously biking again at the end of August and try to go 3 or 4 times a week. Getting significantly stronger every ride!!


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be 47 next month. A year and a half of riding mtb. I'm not ever going to be one of these 50-miles-&-5000-feet-elevation-gain-in-one-day guys, but I'm now in the best shape of my life. I ride every day now, about half trail rides and half road rides. Been on the trail four of the last five days, including two night rides. Riding mtb gives me something to look forward to every day.

Steve Z


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Ricko said:


> Just turned 50 about 6 weeks ago...not sure if that puts me in the 40-50 age group or in the 50+ group:madman: . I'll hang on to 40-50 for another year.
> 
> Anyway, still at it. I'm not keeping up with my riding buds who are 10-15 yrs younger as well on the climbs as I used to but I'm right with them on the downhills!


Good GOD that is old!!!!!   

42 and ready to hang back and chat with you on the way up the hill, and then beat your azz down to the bottom.

When are you coming back to NC?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

35 here. Learned to ride at 5 (self taught) BMX'ed when i was 10 -17 got into other hobbies and stopped biking till i was about 26.till i was about 29. Then just bought a hybrid to ride around till i was talked into buying a mountain bike about 6 months ago. That bike has since been sold and now bought a bike that cost twice that 1st one. Yes, i am hooked


----------



## Cacapon (Jan 20, 2004)

42 and still cant get enough.


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

Biohazard74 said:


> now bought a bike that cost twice that 1st one. Yes, i am hooked


It gets worse. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Monk_Knight said:


> Dead thread revival!!
> .


:lol:


----------



## PiZauL (Aug 31, 2009)

22, and am gonna keep on pushing for as long as possible.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ aaahhh! I had a B-Day since this poll started  (36)


*Maybe I should re-title the thread: *

"How old are you "this" year?"

:lol:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

1 year older...


----------



## AlexanderSupertramp1969 (Dec 1, 2010)

Turned 40 last monday.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I think I have been around here too long. I have moved up one poll category age bracket since I joined MTBR and I have had 2 b-days since this poll started.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> *Maybe I should re-title the thread: *
> 
> "How old are you "this" year?"
> 
> :lol:


shyte, now I'm 37


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> 1 year older...


Happy birthday? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Turn 31 in January...


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

I am 30 so I went with 20-30, sounds more fun.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> Happy birthday? :thumbsup:


:lol:

Thanks HD, but!
I meant it was The Thread being 1 year older (I still have another 8 weeks to wait for mine).
Of course, like tons of threads, but few deal with "age", so I thought it'd be fun.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> shyte, now I'm 37


Don't worry, when you hit 40, trust me, life gets "real good".


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

Turning 37 in April. Got into riding last year. Love it. Two bikes in less than two years. Good poll. Iam surprised at the results but then again how many young 20 year old want to leave a party haha.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

MI-29er said:


> Turning 37 in April. Got into riding last year. Love it. Two bikes in less than two years. Good poll. Iam surprised at the results but then again how many young 20 year old want to leave a party haha.


Same here.

I too was surprised at the age of those who actually responded.

Got into riding at around 37, 2 bikes in 1st two years and in my case, both were Fishers.


----------



## mr.scott (Feb 9, 2010)

42 next month. Been riding xc for 15 years. Hope to add at least 15 more.


----------



## gs46 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm new to this forum site so I would like to say hi....started riding this summer 2010 and love it... 54yrs young! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

gs46 said:


> I'm new to this forum site so I would like to say hi....started riding this summer 2010 and love it... 54yrs young! :thumbsup:


54? When I grow up! I wanna be like you!


----------



## Emerett (Nov 14, 2010)

23, been riding for 20 years now.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

MI-29er said:


> Turning 37 in April. Got into riding last year. Love it. Two bikes in less than two years. Good poll. Iam surprised at the results but then again how many young 20 year old want to leave a party haha.


Me. I'm 18 and I like a good party as good as the next college kid but I am not much of a partier, as I actually like doing things during the day, and almost never sleep in past 10:00. Although today is was more like 12 cuz i was out till 4 last night, whatever its freezing outside and I can ride my trainer anytime of the day.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

gs46 said:


> I'm new to this forum site so I would like to say hi....started riding this summer 2010 and love it... 54yrs young! :thumbsup:


I started this summer also,I am 53yrs young


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

well now it's 2 years later and terrible to be me. 48 and fell 45+ for sure. A big teen or 20sumthin at heart though. LOL



ArmySlowRdr said:


> well must be terrible to be u. 46 was in over 20 and feel maybe 36.


----------



## MidSouth (Nov 29, 2009)

58 - only been riding for a year and a half, but have the scabs and scars to prove it!


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

34, 35 next month. Looks like a have some good riding years ahead of me:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE157 (Nov 30, 2008)

54 in a month, rode over 8000 miles this year........


----------



## IBMTBN (Nov 17, 2010)

*New to this sight!*

I'm 46 ..... Friend at work got me off my azz and into mtb n two years ago. I've been hooked every since. Ride 12 mile single track three days a week weather permitting. Also got into kayaking and love that as well! Started out on a Trek 3900 ..... After a year knew I was gonna stick with it..... Now I'm on a 2009 GT Sanction 1.0 All Mountain Beast!!! Plan on ridding for many years to come!!!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

IBMTBN said:


> I'm 46 ..... Friend at work got me off my azz and into mtb n two years ago. I've been hooked every since. Ride 12 mile single track three days a week weather permitting. Also got into kayaking and love that as well! Started out on a Trek 3900 ..... After a year knew I was gonna stick with it..... Now I'm on a 2009 GT Sanction 1.0 All Mountain Beast!!! Plan on ridding for many years to come!!!


Welcome aboard!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

IBMTBN said:


> I'm 46 ..... Friend at work got me off my azz and into mtb n two years ago. I've been hooked every since. Ride 12 mile single track three days a week weather permitting. Also got into kayaking and love that as well! Started out on a Trek 3900 ..... After a year knew I was gonna stick with it..... Now I'm on a 2009 GT Sanction 1.0 All Mountain Beast!!! Plan on ridding for many years to come!!!


Welcome aboard!

:thumbsup:


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

64 yrs old, average ride 13 miles. takes 3 times longer to heal. I lead beginners groups in the local mountains, howerver they seem to be faster and faster! I gotta get me a faster bike!


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

22 Here. I've been commuting and riding singletrack for two years now. I find my technical ability has grown over the two years, but I've got a long way to go. Commuting has definately heldped get in shape for the trails.


----------



## sportster44 (Nov 10, 2008)

45 here. Just started riding a mountain bike in 2008, and have fallen in love with it. Selling my Trek 6000 in the spring and I'm curently building up a Cannondale Rize 4 with a bunch of carbon goodness. Like others here it's helped me get off my ass and lose 35lbs.


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

31..


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

23. the day i cant ride anymore is the day i want to die


----------



## scooter_dude (Sep 24, 2009)

Will be 57 in May. Had a couple bad crashes and proved to myself I dent a lot easier than I used to, but I love this *****! can't imagine not riding.


----------



## blanchardhawk (Dec 7, 2010)

28. Serious roadie for 11 years, been switching over to almost exclusively mountain biking over the last 4 years. Don't think I'll ever look back!


----------



## ebenke (Sep 1, 2008)

42 - Been Mtn Biking since the age of 16 an on a bike since the age of 5.

I've be riding hard for the past 3 years (since I moved back to CA). I feel great and continue to get into better shape with each ride. Trail rash heals slower and scars more, but otherwise I feel like a kid.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Turning 36 in March... started freestyle BMX when I was 14. Did some shows and got to experience the birth of street riding. The level of BMX nowadays is beyond anything we could've ever dreamed of. 

I ride 5-7 days a week and raced cyclocross, but dropped the season due to heavy burnout. 

I ride everything - road, MTB, 'cross, BMX... you name it, I have a bike for it.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 48 and feel like I'm 28!  

Though I'm still as passionate and energetic as ever...I admit that things do a get a little harder as you get older. It's an almost undefinable "slowing down" that just happens.

When I see young guys strutting around doing amazing things, I tend to just smile and say "Sure—but let's see if you're still doing that in 20 years!" LOL In my opinion, the majority of people biking hard in their 20s will NOT be doing it by the time they hit 50.

Scott


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

SWriverstone said:


> "Sure-but let's see if you're still doing that in 20 years!"


My friend, Pete Brandt, shown here as a BMX professional for Team Ozone back in 1989






Here's a vid I did of Pete at the Clocktower in SF, Ca. literally 20 years later.






I'm sorry, but I believe guys get better with age if they stick with it and be consistent. You should see the 45+ racers get going - most of them can SMOKE guys 20 years younger than them. The problem with older guys is they become complacent and lifestyle, career, etc. and all that "busy work" takes priority to wellness. Once you lose it, it gets lost HARD. Learned that coming back to BMX 4 years ago.

There is definetely an age cut-off for fitness, but I see guys SMOKING climbs and bombing with grey hair. Older riders don't get the sympathy vote from me, or the "You rock for being old and doing it!" because A LOT of them are super fast and super fit and will smoke my a$$ in a heartbeat. I never underestimate older riders when I'm on the trail. Never. More so on the road rides.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

More old guys shreddin'. A LOT of these guys were all over the BMX Freestyle publications back in the 80's and 90's. I missed this jam due to work


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*The bestest BMX bike ever...*


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

2ndgen said:


> *The bestest BMX bike ever...*
> 
> Disagree. My 1987 Dyno Pro Comp taught me how to wall ride.


----------



## AlexanderSupertramp1969 (Dec 1, 2010)

Best BMX/Freestyle bike ever?

Redline RL20 and RL20 II

I rode these frames to death back in the 80's.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

51 here!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pssst....*



Smilely said:


> Started riding again about a year ago, having a blast! Started riding a Mountain bike when I was 19, for some reason stopped some time around 22. Great local trails I can ride the bike to, something I can when I have some free time, don't need to plan it, or co-ordinate with others, just change into riding clothes and go. Been averaging twice a week evening through the winter. Here in the Seattle WA area, a little cool around 40 degrees most of the winter and pretty wet, but still enjoy every ride.


You're responding to a 4 year old thread. My demographics have changed between when the thread was started and today.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

*42 years old*

Started riding again about a year ago, having a blast! Started riding a Mountain bike when I was 19, for some reason stopped some time around 22. Great local trails I can ride the bike to, something I can when I have some free time, don't need to plan it, or co-ordinate with others, just change into riding clothes and go. Been averaging twice a week evening through the winter. Here in the Seattle WA area, a little cool around 40 degrees most of the winter and pretty wet, but still enjoy every ride.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

65, I feel left out, you stopped at 50 on the poll. I hope you all are still riding at my age, I still bounce off the ground/trees, it only proves my bones are still strong. 
I rode 100 miles last week in Michigan, half on the road, the best half on the trail, the most exciting thing about riding on the road is watching the odo click another mile, the most exciting thing about mountain biking, jumps, getting air, making a mean climb, berms, downhills, well EVERYTHING !!!!!


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

53 and kicking youngsters butts! Especially on the mountain bike. Decades of racing dirt bikes in the woods gives me an unfair advantage. Yup, they can get me on the uphills but I catch up on the downhills  Just bomb away! Downhill reminds me so much of a dirt bike. They think I'm nuts 
Woods riding a dirt bike was a blast. Our favorite thing to do was to get young, fast Motocrossers and take them on a woods ride. We'd have them crying for Momma within 5 miles.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Some threads are still relevant....I will be 40 in May.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

31 here, but will be turning 32 next month. So PM me and I'll send you my address so that you guys can get those gifts in the mail.


----------



## jackcoul (Dec 10, 2011)

Im 72 and have been riding mountain bikes for about 3 years. I ride 3 times a week with a group of friends, average age is 55. Im the oldest.


----------



## eastshorebiker (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll be 58 this year and last November I had the pleasure of riding with the previous blogger Jack Coul and he can still hammer for a guy who is 72. He'd kick a lot of the young guys butts out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Iko (Mar 20, 2011)

45 here and occasionally ride with dudes in their mid 50's that kick ass. Rode with a guy 22 yrs old the other day that said "like riding with you because you take the more challenging (fun) line". Eff yeah man.


----------



## dirtyhabit (Feb 29, 2004)

*no age limits*

Just turned 50! Been riding for more than 10 years and still look forward to riding with my bike friends!


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

27. Just started last year.


----------



## xNJr (Apr 16, 2009)

52..been riding XC for nearly 20 years now. *Used* to play lots of ice/roller hockey and began to mtb in the off season to stay fit. And I thought hockey was an expensive sport! My youngest and oldest riding pals are aged 30 and 62.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm 18. I've been riding bikes since I was a boy. It's until now I've wanted to take it a bit more serious and ride the trails. For fitness and hobby reasons.


----------



## BlazenFireMD (Mar 7, 2012)

27 here


----------



## rayk (Feb 10, 2012)

15 here


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

37 here and I've been mountain biking for around 24 years


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

I rock


----------



## 007BigD (Mar 13, 2012)

34 and gettin back into it as i was 20 again...for reals tho


----------



## Sleetdawg (Mar 13, 2012)

NewB here, 31 and just figuring it all out


----------



## _Tricon_ (Mar 11, 2012)

31...go go old farts =)


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

in dog years I'm dead


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Will you still need me, will you still feed me?*

I'm 64 and ride, hike, ski, and paddle. Not so fast anymore and I bike hike up big hills.

I just got new Madshus Annums and Voile Switchbacks because I wear out my skis in two or three years. Skins last a decade!

Specialized FSRXC and a very old and worn trek 850.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

29 here. but my maturity level is probably around age 12


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

53 and still love riding.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

28 but, my body aches like someone 65-70. Props to everyone that's old and still rocking.


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

51, still on the gas. ride 4 times a week. trail run +- 10 miles a week.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

flirtin with 40 this year. mtn biking for 20. bmx as a kid, before that.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

√1521.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

21 years old physically. Been riding since 2010


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

telemike said:


> I'm 64 and ride, hike, ski, and paddle. Not so fast anymore and I bike hike up big hills.
> 
> I just got new Madshus Annums and Voile Switchbacks because I wear out my skis in two or three years. Skins last a decade!
> 
> Specialized FSRXC and a very old and worn trek 850.


Nice, I still have my Trek 850 bought new in 1989.


----------



## rockylobster (Mar 16, 2012)

20, havent done any serious riding, just to and from school all my life


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

Just turned 38 in January. This will be my second race season and I'm the best shape I've ever been, started training and racing last year, down to 173lbs from 232lbs. I have lots of goals for this year....... 6 Hour solo endurance race, 100 mile solo endurance race, 100 mile road ride and hit some podiums in the XC season this fall.

And even better, my 11 year-old son caught the bug with me and progressing awesomely, he's already done a 12 hour endurace race (team) this year and his doing a 6 hour endurance race (team) later this month.....which will also be my debut solo in an endurance race.

I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

36. Started this in 07.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

40, got serious in spring of 2010


----------



## hike-run-bike (Dec 31, 2011)

I am 51 and in way better shape than when I was 30. I got turned on to mountain biking last November from trail running. 

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

19, turning 20 within the month though.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Talk about a old post. I'm 3 years older than
the first time I posted, and I was old then.

Best, John


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

52 today, I'm on my way out the door to go get some


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

John Kuhl said:


> Talk about a old post. I'm 3 years older than
> the first time I posted, and I was old then.
> 
> Best, John


Me too.


----------



## Satori20 (Mar 16, 2012)

24 here just getting into the mtb side of things.


----------



## wyo_biker (Dec 6, 2008)

Ex road biker here. Been mtn. biking for six years. Oh, and I am 54 years old and am currently riding a Rocky Mountain Element...........which I spent two hours riding today.


----------



## rjs3113 (Mar 9, 2012)

36 Got back into riding about 5 years ago after about 12 years out of the sport. Used to do some racing in my younger days, now I just ride for fun. Would love to try racing again just can't get enough saddle time to get my endurance built back up.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm so old, I fart dust.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

24
Only riding about 2 years.


----------



## Mebfun2 (Jan 8, 2012)

55 just getting into MTN Bike trail riding at Cottonwood canyon Nv..


----------



## Canyon139 (Feb 29, 2012)

Only 16, been mountain biking for the past 2 years but have learned a hell of a lot! spent all my money on bikes though so no money for a car next year. I guess I will have to stick to the trails I can ride to for another few years.


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

26... I think another good poll would be age vs ride style... I would guess you'd see a trend of younger riders doing DH and AM and the older trending to XC


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

29 best shape of my life. It was bad.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zo3ya1


----------



## mort30 (Mar 16, 2008)

57 in two weeks.  I hear 60 is the new 40. Guess I will find out soon.


----------



## j.rioux (Feb 22, 2012)

45 young


----------



## jmc2727 (May 14, 2011)

16. MTB for about 3 years now. Family member got me into it, addiction supported by working at LBS.


----------



## Geeger_P (Feb 27, 2011)

Just about to turn 50 and have been riding regularly (nearly frequently) for last 10 years.

Am now more passionate about it and loving the inspiration coming from forums on rigid 29ers, lightweight bike packing, internal geared hubs, cargo bikes and more.

Its in danger of becoming a lifestyle hazard!


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

32, used to be an avid rider, been out of the scene for quite a while.


----------



## RustyA (Nov 23, 2010)

57. Been riding mtn bikes for about 25 years, but it's hard to remember that far back. Broken too many helmets.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

47. Age just seems completely irrelevant when I'm out riding.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I avoided this thread for 4 years I guess it's time to play.
Riding for 12 years
Started @ 38 years old
I am now 50 years old and still loving it.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I started counting backwards when I turned 50. Now I'm getting back into my low 40s... Riding off road at least 10 hours a week helps to maintain this trend


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

25 years of living and 15 years of serious riding.


----------



## Ben_Im (Mar 3, 2012)

24 over here


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

50 last Aug. and still going strong


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

45 - here's my re introduction to MTMR - from the mid 90's to 01 I rode XC 3-4 times a week, raced a little, and took mini weekend vacations to visit other trails. I rode with a group of about 5-6 guys. Had a blast. Then in 2001 I had major knee surgery to fix an old, old recurring problem. After 6 months of rehab I jumped back on my bike and hit my local trail. To my disappointment I had major pain when climbing or out of the saddle pedaling. I tried it a few more times with the same results then hung my bike up in the garage and basically forgot all about it.

Flash forward to January 1st, 2012 I made the usual New Year's resolution - lose weight. I'd gotten fat, not just a little fat but FFFAAATTTT. I'd packed 250 lb. on a 6' 2" runner's frame. I got winded climbing stairs and was in general poor health. So determined to fix what I'd done I joined my local CrossFit gym. In three months I'd dropped 35 lb. and was looking to do some additional cardio. Some neurons fired - I should pull my bike down and go ride. I pulled my gear bag off the shelf in the garage. Everything with foam padding was rotten - helmet, Camelbak, gloves. All the plastic on my shoes literally crumbled apart on my first short test ride. A few clicks later online and new stuff is on the way.

My bike ('96 Litespeed Hiwassee) on the other hand was perfect after a quick service. My '99 Rock Shox Sid even still had pressure despite nearly sitting a decade. The tires held air. Strangely as I was gearing up to get back into it I ran into one of the guys I used to ride with. He's still riding and was excited that I was getting back into it. As soon my new gear gets here we're hitting the trails.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

OldTiGuy said:


> 45 - here's my re introduction to MTMR - from the mid 90's to 01 I rode XC 3-4 times a week, raced a little, and took mini weekend vacations to visit other trails. I rode with a group of about 5-6 guys. Had a blast. Then in 2001 I had major knee surgery to fix an old, old recurring problem. After 6 months of rehab I jumped back on my bike and hit my local trail. To my disappointment I had major pain when climbing or out of the saddle pedaling. I tried it a few more times with the same results then hung my bike up in the garage and basically forgot all about it.
> 
> Flash forward to January 1st, 2012 I made the usual New Year's resolution - lose weight. I'd gotten fat, not just a little fat but FFFAAATTTT. I'd packed 250 lb. on a 6' 2" runner's frame. I got winded climbing stairs and was in general poor health. So determined to fix what I'd done I joined my local CrossFit gym. In three months I'd dropped 35 lb. and was looking to do some additional cardio. Some neurons fired - I should pull my bike down and go ride. I pulled my gear bag off the shelf in the garage. Everything with foam padding was rotten - helmet, Camelbak, gloves. All the plastic on my shoes literally crumbled apart on my first short test ride. A few clicks later online and new stuff is on the way.
> 
> My bike ('96 Litespeed Hiwassee) on the other hand was perfect after a quick service. My '99 Rock Shox Sid even still had pressure despite nearly sitting a decade. The tires held air. Strangely as I was gearing up to get back into it I ran into one of the guys I used to ride with. He's still riding and was excited that I was getting back into it. As soon my new gear gets here we're hitting the trails.


Welcome to mtbr & back to cycling :thumbsup:

Good job on getting serious about your health. I wanted one of those bikes back in the day


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

pitanan said:


> Welcome to mtbr & back to cycling :thumbsup:
> 
> Good job on getting serious about your health. I wanted one of those bikes back in the day


Thanks. Getting back into shape is my number one priority these days. The bike I bought new around '97. I immediately stripped it down to the frame swapped the parts off my Cannondale and rode the heck out of it. Despite sitting so long it still runs like I'd just gotten back from the trails yesterday.


----------



## Ingalls89 (Apr 3, 2012)

23 years old, rode BMX for the past 10 years just now starting to get into mountain biking.


----------



## eastshorebiker (Nov 21, 2010)

Way to go OldTiGuy!!!


----------



## zendog (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll be 46 this summer. I feel stronger and more focused on the bike than I ever have and I've been mtn biking for 20 yrs. I ride pretty much all-mountain type trails. Getting a 6" travel bike last year also took me to a new level of riding, not to mention being easier on my aging body!


----------



## spirit_bear (Feb 28, 2012)

16 years old here. Looks like I'm on the lower end of things here...


----------



## mrstranger (Apr 4, 2012)

35 been mt biking since 2011 and loving it.


----------



## The_Thomas (Apr 4, 2012)

20 and plan on many more years of mt biking!


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

49, I'll be 50 in 7 months.


----------



## corivus (Mar 13, 2012)

30 and just putting my (broken)toe back into the sport this week, really excited to start riding again!


----------



## natp00 (Mar 28, 2012)

34, and I still don't know what I'm gonna be when I grow up...


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

40 and been mtb since I was 18 and before that had a bmx bike since I was 12


----------



## Adeptus_Minor (Apr 3, 2012)

Didn't start mtb proper until I was 36, and here I am coming up on 38 and loving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nando13 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys I'm 47 and have been riding since 96 and still love it!


----------



## Gus Hemingway (Apr 6, 2012)

This is about what I expected 25-40.


----------



## Gus Hemingway (Apr 6, 2012)

oh, I'm going on 32. been riding for about 12-13 years.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

30 here, starter Riding about 1 and a half years ago


----------



## soggyshoe (Apr 6, 2012)

Went for the 30to40 option - seemed better than the 40to50 option . ;-)


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

you guys are making me feel old I'll be 66 this year and I still race mountain bikes


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

18 here. I learned to ride a bike at age 3, and got serious into riding at age 14.

You would probably expect a youngster like myself to ride downhill, but no. I ride strictly XC, generally miles of climbing every time I train.

My dad's already pushing 53 and he still does pretty good on his 90s Scott steel hardtail.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

44 in July. Been riding on and off since my 20s. Picked up MBing again only about a year ago, but I am hooked. Before that mostly road riding, which I still do but not as much. I mostly ride flat, fast and technical as that is what I can access easily from my house (with two kids, windows of opportunity are slim and I need to maximize that ride time!) I’m pretty fast these days, but the biggest change I see with age is stamina and endurance. I don’t go balls out and burn out like I used to. A good solid 4 hour ride is great for me. Not sure how I will fair in the hills, though. I also ride 100% rigid – love that transfer of power and the finesse it requires. Interested in cyclocross but too pricey. I can’t even afford a 29er…


----------



## paxy (Apr 6, 2012)

39 here. Just started riding 6 months ago on an old steel framed Schwinn. Got a new Fezzari Abajo peak today, so I think I'll be riding even more from here on out


----------



## alarsen77 (Apr 7, 2012)

25 just getting into riding, going to be purchasing my first bike very shortly.


----------



## Hagerman11 (Apr 7, 2012)

32 and just getting started in mountain biking.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm 43 and have been riding mtb since I was 21. A little bmx as a kid and some moto in my twenties.


----------



## roadracer_mtking (Apr 7, 2012)

Im 20 and I have been bike since i was 8. Started out bmx, went out to colorado and loved mountain biking, and now i road bike everyday.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

23 here. Been riding bikes since I was 5 but I just got into mtb. I quit smoking cigs and picked this up, im a bit obsessed now :thumbsup:


----------



## 92cherokee (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm 38 going on 39 and I've been riding about 14 years.


----------



## Mr.Me (Feb 12, 2012)

i'm 19. i haven't been mountain biking much but i've got about 3000 miles on my road bike and almost all of it has been rolling hills. i try to always stay above 15mph all the time, so needless to say not many people around me can out sprint me


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

50 this past january, still riding 110+/wk.

started mtb'ing at 29 or 30...


----------



## bearmarm (Mar 20, 2012)

43 for me. The more air I get on a ride the happier midlife crises man is.


----------



## Stek23 (Apr 6, 2012)

26, just getting into mountain biking


----------



## bgsaj (Apr 9, 2012)

niiiice, my age bracket is leading the way


----------



## The Phil (Apr 9, 2012)

Turned 21 a few months back. learned to ride at under or around age 5. Been casually riding for the last few years.


----------



## krazemon (Apr 9, 2012)

18. Started riding at 14 but just getting back into it through NH singletrack.


----------



## gabe3eb (Mar 18, 2012)

27, bought my first bike a year ago while still in Afghanistan. Only been to the ER once from a bike accident! Already trying to figure out what my next bike is going to be  

Was bummed about the bad ski season, but am over it after riding a few times this past month.


----------



## wizzy99 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hit the big 40 two weeks ago.


----------



## Gonzoso (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm 26, pulled my old Marin Hardtail out of the shed in 2009.

2010 I bought a sweet road bike and rode the hell out of it. Got into shape and began to love biking again.

2011 I did my first triathlon.

2012 at 26 I just dumped some money on a 2012 Trek Cobia. I love it and go out on a heavy ride every week.


----------



## lgoldie10 (Jan 15, 2012)

im 18, been ridin since i could ride a bike lol. will never stop!!!


----------



## wfff74 (Dec 26, 2011)

38 here, wife 34 and daughter 9 (Real proud of the daughter by the way)


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

52 here and still going strong.


----------



## havenohome (Jun 11, 2010)

40 with bike addiction


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

40 and I outride most of the Chinese college students I ride with. Used to work with another teacher in another Chinese city who is 60 and outrode all of us.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

37.....

I wasn´t 30 yet when I joined this forums ? Time goes, sure it does.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

48.

Don't know if I'm slowing down, however, because after a 15-year break from riding I've only been seriously riding for about three years.

I started three years ago on a Trek 4300 that I hardly ever took off-road but when I did it was on very easy trails. I then moved up to a Gary Fisher Wahoo and started to try some harder trails...and got my ass kicked. Mountain biking seemed impossible and I remember huffing and puffing and having to walk through what I thought was impossibly technical terrain...stuff that I hardly even notice now.

I almost quit and did a lot of road riding even though I had upgraded to a Specialized FSR XC Expert. One day I decided to try a trail I thought was impossible (Lincoln Parish Park in Ruston, Louisiana) and to my surprise I kept getting further and further into it until I had done the entire ten miles without having to stop or put a foot down. Maybe all that road riding paid off.

Currently I ride between 200 and 300 miles a month, all on trails because to be honest riding on the roads around here is scary and I've given it up. If I'm going to die it's going to be because of my own stupidity, not because some senile octogenarian slams into me at an intersection.

My first Mountain Bike was a 1991 Bridgestone MB-4.


----------



## Javier (Aug 1, 2006)

*Just turned 40.*

Just turned 40.
So... I better learn some good technique pretty quickly, because, from the graphic, it is all downhill from here, ....
J


----------



## simplej0ys (Apr 11, 2012)

hehehe.. turning 40 next month!
life starts then!


----------



## SD853 (Dec 28, 2008)

Started at 44, I think I need a new ride.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll turn 60 in August. Got in about 700 miles of singletrack last year, all above 6500 feet in Utah.


----------



## High5 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll be 51 in august. This will be my 2nd year riding. 
I'm hooked and love it! I'm all in (equipment wise) and going all out (training wise).
God willing.....I'll still be riding 25 years from now.


----------



## SatuSetä (May 4, 2011)

I´m 34


----------



## slowflow (Apr 12, 2012)

Been riding for 12 years. Now on the verge of 39. Seems like just yesterday I couldn't wait to turn 21.


----------



## RockyMt (Jan 29, 2011)

68 here.........started around age 50.

Ride 3-4 times a week. I'm not fast but I go as fast as I can.


----------



## yakyakgoose (Apr 17, 2012)

26-Last weekend, I rode with a random couple parents and their teenage kids (One was apparently in B class races) and I was the only one to fly over my handlebars on the downhill


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I just rolled up to 40 on the odometer earlier this month. My wife and I are expecting a baby in October. Life is rolling on, I am a full-fledged adult (on paper anyway). Someone, somewhere please crack-a-beer for cack-a-lacky...


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

33 - just getting into mtb. its mostly single track course but I think I fall into xc. I like urban offroad, like service roads and irrigation ditches. 

its been 15 years since I rode more than anything casual, that was bmx, street.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

45 before this season is over (midwest winters...grrr) and just getting started.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

39 as of March. Been at it on and off since '91. Planning my first MTB-specific trip for the big Four-oh..


----------



## swerv512 (Mar 24, 2009)

33 and lovin every minute....


----------



## seastmomike (Dec 12, 2009)

38 be 39 in June


----------



## Yy89 (Apr 29, 2012)

23, just starting becuase of a trail near my house


----------



## Unknown 3rrors (Feb 19, 2012)

36, just got back into it


----------



## Mataevos (Apr 18, 2012)

Just turned 30 a couple of months ago. Been riding mtb's since 88


----------



## olik (Dec 4, 2008)

25 year old


----------



## ddmsgtr1 (Apr 29, 2012)

25. Just lookin into getting a ride and getting started. Been a few years since ridi.g bmx trials and i'm looking forward to some fun and getting back into shape.


----------



## ChiefBrody (Apr 1, 2012)

25 years old here. Been riding for 5 years. Great exercise and lets me escape life for a few hours.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

36, and noticed a similar trend as the OP, but wondered how many were doing it to get "back in shape"

Thus the support group here... 

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...isis-return-fitness-support-group-784028.html


----------



## goodroc5 (Apr 26, 2011)

21 my friends dad got me into it been riding for a little over a year. I won't be able to get on a bike this season, since I was in a pretty bad motorcycle accident and broke my back, ribs and shoulder blade. So, I'm in the market for a dslr to atleast take pictures of the guys I ride with and anyone that wants pictures really. If you live around the Hudson Valley area let me know and I'll be happy to take some shots.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

29. Started riding in August of 2011

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

A month away from 47... recovery time increase with number of candles.


----------



## XCRIDERBG (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll be 43 in August. No signs of slowing down yet!


----------



## ThePicnic (May 2, 2012)

Ima mtb until 45, then you can bet your ass I'm going recumbent baby.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Look 26, feel 66, actual age, 36.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

38. The more I ride the younger and more shredded I look. Very addicting little hobby.


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

22! After about a 5yr break I'm just now getting back into biking and I can't get enough of it.


----------



## celica90 (May 2, 2012)

This thread is super inspiring ha. I was expecting to see a lot more lower aged people as the average, I was surprised to see so many older riders! It's awesome! 
I'm 20 and exited to spend the next 30 years riding!
Keep it up everybody!


----------



## WGuitarist (May 2, 2012)

18, turning 19 in less than a month. I was shocked to see the amount of older riders! Hopefully, I will be able to continue biking and join the ranks of these awesome guys (and gals). Pretty awesome to see! I have a feeling I'll be learning from the experienced riders on this forum and am very excited I joined!


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

44. I had my worst injury last Sept that left me couch surfing for a couple months...recovering back my endurance sure has taking longer then ever. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## TX-BoneDigger (Aug 24, 2007)

43, been riding for right at 10 years. I only do single track.

Todd


----------



## wizard604 (Jul 10, 2011)

59 and just started the sport last year. what can i say, i'm a late bloomer, but better late than never ;D


----------



## blaker1983 (May 4, 2012)

29, 30 in January. Figured I'd need to stay in shape and this is what does it for me. Love it.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

Nubster said:


> Look 26, feel 66, actual age, 36.


Haha nice.

Look 18 (I still get carded for booze, and sometimes R rated movies), feel 25, actual age 30.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I am 41 and started MTB when I was 36 - enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I will be turing 38 next month. I stared riding at 24 and despite taking a 8 year break and getting back on it last fall I am riding at least as good as did back then. I also have inspiration in that my neighbor also rides. We ride together when we can and he is in his 60's. Rides a nice Titus and loves it. Naturally I am faster than he is, but I don't know many 60+ hitting the trails they way he does. So I should have another 30 years left doing this!


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

50 this year ... BMXer turned Mt Biker Turned Road Biker Turned Mt Biker for the past ... (I have no idea how many years)


----------



## RobertHurst (Apr 29, 2012)

I am forty freakin four. And I've been riding trails for 25 years.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

RobertHurst said:


> I am forty freakin four. And I've been riding trails for 25 years.


Me too! You know your handle is a famous jazz bassist, don't you?


----------



## RobertHurst (Apr 29, 2012)

uncle mama said:


> Me too! You know your handle is a famous jazz bassist, don't you?


Yes, I've been meaning to speak with his people about the unlicensed use of my name...


----------



## L3ONNOEL (May 29, 2012)

Im 15 and ride with my dad who is turniung 53 next week


----------



## nathey (Apr 14, 2012)

I am 14. Lots of time to improve.


----------



## cycleruss6 (May 31, 2012)

I will turn 42 in a few days and I am still able to go out and drop some of the young guys on my local trails. On the back side of this there are a few older guys (50+ yrs old/young) who can absolutely smoke me on a daily basis. 

You ride as young as you feel, I still feel like an 18 year old (just with a bigger belly and more ear hair).


----------



## curby (Apr 29, 2012)

Twenty seven here.


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

turned 24 this May!


----------



## chuckred (Apr 27, 2007)

*Gramps here*

Still going, although maybe not as fast....


----------



## JunkBoy (Jan 9, 2012)

43 and going strong!!


----------



## wingersoccer (May 15, 2012)

I am 62 and have mtn biked for 27 years, all recreational, no racing.
When in my 30s, I was a competitive runner and still doing 32min 10k races, mtn bikes were just a convenient alternative at first but it evolved.
In my 50s, I ran daily and mtn biked couple times/week, but often 30-40 mile rides cross county.
Now my running has stopped completely with my titanium hip and my slowly failing knee.
Mtn biking has now evolved to be my most fun outlet for fitness and wahoo fun.
My lungs and heart are still very fit and endurance fairly ok. My joints are my suffering and I really avoid the rocky trails were face plants are a big hazard. My shoulders do not want any more rehab.
To all you younger guys; my wisdom is what I have learned to stay within my limits and avoid overdoing it. Fatigue is ok, but extreme fatigue is dangerous.
Enjoy.


----------



## Dan K. Farmer (May 13, 2012)

33 and just got back into it about a month ago. Haven't rode regularly since 16 but loving it now!


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

Just starting at 47.... Well 48 on Monday....


----------



## mtbfyrefyter (Oct 11, 2011)

35 and still alive!


----------



## Tandem42 (Apr 27, 2012)

58 and been riding the mountain trails since '69


----------



## wootenator (Apr 1, 2012)

33 here.


----------



## manensky (Aug 22, 2011)

34 here


----------



## ft atmodjo (Jun 3, 2012)

42, riding since 21...

Sent from my BLADE_N880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Just turned 48. Started biking about 8 months ago as a low impact way to get into shape. Really enjoy hitting the trails and im gaining more endurance every ride


----------



## ladder63ff (May 25, 2012)

45 yo here,, just getting back into now that I bought a used like new gary Fisher from a coworker, I havnt biked in about 10 yrs. before that Ive MTB snowshow WV and Jim thorpe Pa.. time to get back into the sport


----------



## grizzlyrider (May 23, 2012)

Just turned 41 and riding under a year, last rode at 20yrs old. Want to get exercise other than gym, post surgery PT, to help with hiking and scuba diving and teach my new kids how to ride- 10 and 6 yrs old. See you on the trail.


----------



## Old Iezer (Feb 21, 2012)

35 years, most of them riding


----------



## iSpider (May 29, 2012)

50:thumbsup:lovin every minute of it!


----------



## BrownDrPrz (Jun 6, 2012)

26 is what I'm told, but I feel 18


----------



## utahheadgear (Apr 9, 2012)

Why don't they have a 30-35 option. I fit there and that would be better than being in a category that includes 40 years old. Ha, ha.


----------



## Pine Cone (May 14, 2012)

I'll turn 60 in a couple of months. 

1st bike in 1956
1st pro-level road bike in 1973
1st mountain bike in 1985 or 1986

Never found any kind of exercise I like as much as riding a bike.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Just turned 29 today, going to try and cram as much insanity into the next year as I can!!


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

63 next month.
One MoM hip, arthritist in every other joint but still love getting dirty. Can't clean some climbs I use but hey, f*ck it. Getting better going down now.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

This is cool, I thought I was starting late, but I'm not.

I'm 44, haven't been on a bike in over 35 years, and loving every rotation of the crank.

Bought my bike at the end of last season/summer.


----------



## Whitebull (Jul 30, 2011)

52, just got back into bikes last year. Dirt bike riding my whole life, just thought riding would get me in shape for dirt biking, but found out I really like this non motorized way of carving out some single track. Bought a Nomad and now I got it real bad.:yesnod:
I live up by Downieville, so it does make sense!


----------



## saber617 (May 31, 2012)

38 here . Also just getting back into riding took a few years off ..


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

45--Old and slow...........


----------



## stangmanrider (Oct 18, 2017)

58 and just started riding a little over a year ago. Started with Road biking and added Mountain biking this past summer. Bought my first Mountain bike - Cannondale Cujo 1 - and loving the trails & singletracking. Rode over 4000 combined miles on the Road and Trails in 2017. Ride smart and safe!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm 55 but my average age is 27.5 which is odd because that's the only tire size I haven't owned.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

MTBR is full of old geezers.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> MTBR is full of old geezers.


What?

_What??_

Speak up, I say!!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

52, restarted riding around '92 and haven't stopped.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought myself an entry level MTB 6years ago at the young age of 43. The last time I owned or rode a bike before then, it was between 1978 - 1980. 

I love this sport so much, I hate myself for giving it up back then and at an early age.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Chronologically 45
Emotionally 17
Biologically 69

Been riding since I was 4 years old. Most people think I'm in my early 30's and typically don't believe my age when I tell them. Thinking that has more to do with my outward behavior (see emotional age) than appearance.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Picard said:


> MTBR is full of old geezers.


That's what it seems like, and then more than once I discover to my surprise that some old nelly I figured had to be 15-20 years older than me is actually 5 years younger.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

This thread is old enough that I would have chosen a different answer when it was created.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

Most will have changed their answer by now. New poll needed!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

finch platte said:


> what?
> 
> _what??_
> 
> speak up, i say!!


i said mtbr is full of old geezers, grandpa !


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

stangmanrider said:


> 58 and just started riding a little over a year ago. Started with Road biking and added Mountain biking this past summer. Bought my first Mountain bike - Cannondale Cujo 1 - and loving the trails & singletracking. Rode over 4000 combined miles on the Road and Trails in 2017. Ride smart and safe!


Well your old age didn't prevent you from delving deep into the archives to come up with this 6 year old thread. That takes some computer savvy.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

ryguy79 said:


> This thread is old enough that I would have chosen a different answer when it was created.


Right?!?!

I turn 40 in May and had not voted on this poll, so add one more to the 30-40 age group.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Is the OP still shredding!?

For the record 44, soon to be 45 (like real soon) 

Wish I'd taken up mtb'im 10 years before I did o_0 FYI - 2014, I hit the dirt (many times actually) >.<

Look 35-40, feel 50+ when not on bike... When I'm riding I feel like I'm 8 years old again =)

The fountain of youth is riding your bike ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## jbadger1977 (Jan 17, 2015)

40. Did my first 50 miler race this year, still ride park, and in better shape than I was in my 20's (thanks to finally giving up the damn cancer sticks!).


----------



## Dunerking (Jan 3, 2018)

43 and been enjoying myself on the trails since 88-89!! Been getting my kids on the trails has been a blast!!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Riding since rocks were still hot and dirt was clean.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I voted in this poll 9 1/2 years ago, but now I need to vote again to be in the correct old guy category.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Riding since 1990..... "starting age" 32. Still dig'n it! Oh YEAH!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

42 and riding mtb since I was 18. I’ve done it all from Bmx to Park, dirtjumping, downhilling and plenty of scars and broken bones to go with it. I tend to be more on the trail/XC/fatbike/gravel type riding now with a few runs at the downhill parks during the summer(blue trails now instead of black diamond).


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

47 and riding MTB for 30 years, BMX before that. OG for sure.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

59, 30 years mtbing, and don't mind riding with younger riders, as long as they get out of my way on the DH


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

49 but turning 50 this month. Only been riding for less than 5 years. Now I’m always wondering why I didn’t start decades ago!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Picard said:


> i said mtbr is full of old geezers, grandpa !


Sorry, I didn't know you were talking to me, and I wasn't listening. I'm 65, been riding mtb about six months, paved roads 45 years (I took a few years off after hitting the mailbox while riding with my eyes closed at age eight).


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, that should be a large enough sample size. Now who will volunteer to add up all the posted ages and divide by the number of postees so we can get the average? Anyone?

54 btw.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Nah. I can give a rough estimate from the poll results though, with apologies to anyone aged under 10 or over 60 - you are outliers and have been discarded 

Estimated average age = ((6.99 x 15) + (27.13 x 25) + (30.57 x 35) + (23.41 x 45) + (11.90 x 55)) / 100 = 35 years 7 months


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess I’m one of the discarded ones. I 69 years young and ride with a retired group ranging from 62 to 75. We are the LBS’s best customers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Don't worry, *thecanoe*, I was exaggerating a tad and if you voted then you've been included in the average age estimate. You are now aged 55 though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The poll is all askew being a 10 year old poll. We have now all moved up a bracket or two.

WTF are we going to do now?

What are you going to do?


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

Please don't point that thing at me.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

I started when I was 17. I will be turning 48 this year. It's getting harder and harder to ride with age, health problems, 1st/new child, schedules, etc. Sigh........ I miss just being able to ride and the energy to just ride. But I guess some part of me always will. Especially once the youngster starts school, I win the lottery, or he gets old enough to join me.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh my god, I've lived long enough to be in the 40-50 segment.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The poll is all askew being a 10 year old poll. We have now all moved up a bracket or two.
> 
> WTF are we going to do now?
> 
> ...


Grassington, please check the post dates and shifts the ages appropriately.

I knew that average had to be too low.

TIA!


----------



## danno360 (May 6, 2017)

*this guy*

New Pivot day for Steve. 79 years young. Looking good!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

most of us are now in a different age group than when this was first posted...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

danno360 said:


> New Pivot day for Steve. 79 years young. Looking good!


Keep it up, showing us younger people how to do it!


----------



## johnnkim (Jan 12, 2018)

2ndgen said:


> (Credit to Ricisan for giving me the idea...  )
> 
> *I'm turning 40 in a few months (Feb '09).
> I notice that there are a lot of riders who use MTBing to get back into cycling and recently read (honestly to my surprise) that MTBing is the largest sector of cycling in the U.S.
> ...


Hello well I've been riding mountain bikes since 2004 not including the years I went over to the dark "road bike"
Still riding today all mountain biking and I've just turned 52 so keep riding as you can, don't ever look back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnkim (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello well I’ve been riding mountain bikes since 2004 not including the years I went over to the dark “road bike”
Still riding today all mountain biking and I’ve just turned 52 so keep riding as you can, don’t ever look back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm approaching my late 30's and quite new to mountain biking, I started around five years ago when I was wanting to extend my cycling beyond just commuting and at that time of year, mountain biking was really the only option. Looking back it seemed a bit crazy starting off night riding with no ability or fitness but I'm glad I did, what I particularly like about mountain biking is you can go riding pretty much any time of year, anywhere and in any weather but still enjoy it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

danno360 said:


> New Pivot day for Steve. 79 years young. Looking good!


Awesome!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm old enough to think policemen and politicians look young these days, and too old to remember a) Whether I posted here before or not, and b) What that little green circle on the forum thread title means...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

danno360 said:


> New Pivot day for Steve. 79 years young. Looking good!


Nice! My good friends father is 76 and is still a bonafide badass against any age group. Just came back from cycle touring Patagonia infact....fulfilling a lifelong dream of his.


----------

